# 3mb Mullet



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Went out to the north side of the 3 mile bridge today on lunch and caught my limit of mullet in about an hour.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice hoglegs...good for the fryer


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

4 friends and I went out and got our limit in about 2 and half hours tonight, and could have kept going as thick as they were coming through.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice haul. Make some great filets for the deep fryer.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Sweet load of fish


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man that's a pretty mess of supper! Sure wish I could still throw a net.


----------



## haux (Mar 1, 2008)

are they still running?


----------

